# A+ essentials vs practical



## jake1126 (Nov 12, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what is mainly covered in the essentials part and what is mainly covered in the practical application part?? I think I'm going to take the test like a week apart from eachother so I can make sure I am fully prepared. Thanks in advance


----------



## jake1126 (Nov 12, 2011)

nevermind, disregard the question. I'm guessing practical applications is applying solutions to practical scenarios that arise. Sooo, disregard that lol


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

look on the compTIA website

the first part of being an IT technician is being able to google for answers to questions or subjects that you dont know


----------



## jake1126 (Nov 12, 2011)

Yea that's what I did, but thanks


----------



## chaz69allen1 (Jan 4, 2009)

I began my first day of A+ class, I would like to hear your feedback on how rough or easy studying and testing was.

v/r

Chaz


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

chaz69allen1 said:


> I began my first day of A+ class, I would like to hear your feedback on how rough or easy studying and testing was.
> 
> v/r
> 
> Chaz


I never did a class and will never take a class for any certification exam unless its required.

Studying for anything is only hard if you do not put in the effort.

As for how easy the exams are, they will be easy if you study and practice all of the concepts involved if you dont then it might be hard.


----------



## jake1126 (Nov 12, 2011)

chaz69allen1 said:


> I began my first day of A+ class, I would like to hear your feedback on how rough or easy studying and testing was.
> 
> v/r
> 
> Chaz


 Well the only reason I'm taking the class is because these courses are required for the degree, but it also prepares us for the A+ at the same time. But like brucelee said, it isn't hard if you study and actually try to learn rather then memorize. I personally thought the class was very easy, but I did a ton of self-learning as well as learn from the class.


----------

